# Adoption Application In Ohio



## ks44133 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well after countless hours of research we have decided to adopt a Golden! We have no idea how long it will take to actually find a dog that is right for us but we can't wait. I was wondering if anyone out there can give me some tips and advice as to how to make the transition into a new home easy for everyone involved. Also we have a 18 month old son that has been around dogs but never in our home what is the best way to introduce them?

Thanks


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Congratulations! This is a big step, and it sounds like you're working with a good group. I don't have any experience in introducing dogs into a house with children, but I'll bet you can get some great advice from the rescue group about how the particular dog should be introduced to your child.

The key to a successful acclimation is patience. Another is consistency. Be patient as you establish a routine with your new family member. It will help if you can learn everything you can about the dog you are adopting. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats on your decision to adopt. There are so many wonderful dogs out there, and not enough people able/willing to love them.

I did daycare for 15 years, 10 of them with a golden in the home. I agree that it would be best to learn as much as possible about the dog first. Many rescues have you bring the whole family to visit first, and see how everyone gets along. 

One thing I did with my daughters ahead of time was to visit people with dogs, and emphasize using inside voices around them, and being gentle. (It also ensured they weren't allergic to them, as they are cats. Bringing a dog home and having to give it up would have killed them. By the time the puppy came home, they were ready to train her. 

Keeping the dog on a lead with you at first can be helpful as well. It helps the dog bond with you, and feel safe. That also ensures the dog won't be left alone with your son, where anything can happen until they get to know each other well.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I just don't even know how many ways to say thank you for being willing to do this! :wavey: 

I would for sure want to meet potential dogs with the child there too get a feel for how the doggy reacts to dogs. 

You can always ask the foster parent what types of kids and ages they have been exposed too. I make a point when I foster (as long as I think it is safe of course) to have one of my grandsons come spend the night so I can observe how they are with young ones. My grandson's are all used to "Nana" blowing up the air mattress and and us all sleeping in the living room--watching movies. 

One foster I had--the 100 plus pound one--who was growling at trees when I first saw him--feel asleep in my 2 year old grandsons arms--and my grandson fell fast asleep with his fingers up the dogs nose. I knew at that moment the dog would be fine anywhere. I can't tell you how much I wish I had pictures of that moment!

Ask the foster! Demand to meet the foster! 

Watch them interact--but--of course, as the adult, you must do your part to make sure your little one knows not to ride the dog, pull ears etc. 

Your heart will know when it is the right dog for you! It will tell you--that is my dog! And your dog will know it too! 

As far as when you first bring him home--I would walk him around the house on a leash for a few hours--let him smell everything--inside and out. Take him for a walk around the block or two--watch the new dog for signs of fatigue and have a special place for him to lay down--even if it is a bed you move to him at first. As the dog learns it is his bed you can move it around the they will go to it--they do need a special place to go lay down when they need it. Nice dogs go away when they they are over loaded.

Personally I would make a point of letting the new dog see you coo and cuddle your babe. 

You might even be able to get the rescue to bring the dog to your home to help you introduce him/her. (I keep wanting to say him).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with Njb.. and the only thing I want to add is .... Dont leave your child alone in a room with the dog and dont let him crawl all over him.....


----------



## ks44133 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. Now I'm going to throw a huge wrench into the situation. My wife and I just found out about 2 hours ago that we have another little one on the way! 

As for the rescue we are working with. All dogs are placed in foster care before they are ready for adoption. Once they think they found the dog for us all members of our family have to go to the foster home to meet the dog. They do this because this is where the dog is most comfortable. If both parties agree that the dog is right for us then the adoption moves forward.

The child on the way is a big thing but we still plan on moving forward with getting a Golden. Hopefully the rescue finds a dog for us soon so we can get the dog trained and prepared for the new arrival by sometime in October.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I admire you for getting on the path toward adopting a rescued Golden Retriever. And yes, it may take a while for the group to find the right dog for you. The group that I worked with the most had a rule that no shelter dogs would ever be placed in a home with children under eight years of age. That seems somewhat draconian when you consider that a typical foster-care period was at least six weeks for every dog. There was a lot of evaluating going on during that time.

But then, we have to think about liability. Most groups are sensitive to the possibility of something going wrong bigtime between a dog and a child. In such a case, it doesn't matter whether the adults were negligent; it's just a bad deal for everyone. And honestly, I wouldn't have placed the best foster dog (and possibly the best dog, period) that I've experienced in a home with children. I can't explain why, though, because he was oh-so-patient and kind with my rowdy nephews, who were ages four and two at the time. I guess it went back to that liability thing.

But if you and your group take a patient approach to your search, it's possible to find a sweet owner-surrendered dog. Of course, these dogs sometimes have serious issues, but it will be up to the foster care provider to properly evaluate the dog.

Good luck. Again, thank you for seeking to give a rescued Golden a great home. And please keep us posted!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations on the new baby! Are you still in shock?

I think you will be fine--just listen to your heart. Goldens can be amazing with children.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby. Are you working with GRIN or Golden Treasures? I am constantly checking out their sites. They are up in my "neck of the woods" and I am contemplating my next golden, be it adopt or foster.:wave:


----------



## ks44133 (Nov 2, 2006)

I put our application into GRIN. They both seem like good rescues but we choose to begin with GRIN. We like the fact that all dogs are placed in foster to be evaluated before finding the right home. We could always go to the pound and find one but with a pound dog we have no clue what we are in for, at least being a foster home we will know some things about the dog. I submitted my application online and I am supposed to have the phone interview within 3 days of the app being submitted. Tomorrow is my third day so hopefully they call. My biggest concern is that they might not place a dog with us due to my sons age. The more I read these forums the more it sounds like lots of rescues don't place dogs in homes with young kids. I hope this isn't the case with them but if it's we will have to go the puppy route.


----------



## ks44133 (Nov 2, 2006)

Should we put an app in to multiple rescues?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

If you have a good feeling about GRIN, it's probably better to see how it goes with them before applying with another group. If they are willing to work with you to find the right dog for your family, it will be worth the process.

Good luck!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

KS....Congrats on the new baby. If I remember right, you are in NE Ohio? I have a friend of a friend that does GRIN rescues in our area and frequently has dogs there. She has children, too. I think the youngest is about 3 or 4 years old. I am not sure how fosters work, but I can always find out if she has any fosters at this time and find out any information for you.......like if she has ever given a dog to a family with kids, etc... 
Good luck on your search.


----------



## ks44133 (Nov 2, 2006)

Rocky, if you can find out for me that would be great. If she does have a Golden now that might be a fit let me know and I'll pass along my contact info. Even if she has nothing now it would be nice to know if they work with families with small children. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Ks....
I talked to my sister, she is friends with the lady I know that does GRIN, and she does not think that her friend has a foster at the moment. But, she gets them quite frequently. I told her to let her know that I know someone that has small children that would like a golden rescue dog. My sister said that GRIN often takes her recommendations when it comes to a forever home. I will let you know if I find out anything else for you.


----------



## ks44133 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks again Rocky! I contacted them today to make sure they got my app, and they did. Now it's the waiting game...


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrat's! And thanks for going the path / selecting a golden retriever from a rescue. Wise choice! Listen to and get advice from staff at the rescue.
I found they have a very good trained eye at matching dog and people.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

ks44133 said:


> Thanks again Rocky! I contacted them today to make sure they got my app, and they did. Now it's the waiting game...


Just curious to see if there is anymore updates?


----------

